# My First Japenese Divers Watch Seiko Snzf17J1- Thoughts?



## barkyboy

Hi

This is my first foray into the Japanese watch market, but I'm looking for a hardwearing watch for everday wear.

My current watches Omega & Breitling both have metal brcelets that have a habit of getting scratched whilst at work.

With this in mind I'm thinking of a rubber strap.

So far I've seen a SeikoSNZF17, thoughts, comments?

Is this a model to be recommended or not?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## levon2807

This watch is part of the Seiko 5 brand which is called such as it has 5 essential watch features - automatic movement, day and date display, water resistance and shock resistance. The 5 series has been Seikos beater (ie every day watch) brand for 50 years now and usually does well.

However, I did see a review on watchuseek where a member had quality issues with the SNZF17. He found finger prints on the inside of the crystal and when he removed the movement to clean it he also noted the dial/chapter ring was made of plastic. This may just be an isolated incident however the 5 series always seems a little cheap to me - just my personal opinion but given you're used to Breitling and Omega, you may well feel the same.

If I was investing some money in a Seiko diver (and you didn't want to go vintage) I'd suggest a Seiko Sumo, Samurai or Monster - all of which can have rubber straps and all of which give a lot more bang for your buck  Seiko is a super, super brand so I wouldn't want you to get one of their lesser watches and then be put off collecting more, as you'd be missing out!


----------



## jimbotime

I'm wearing snzf17j1 right now they are great watches.

As my first seiko I have been very happy with the quality of this watch for its price a reliable mechanical watch.

keeps great time within 20 secs a day.

here's a link I found a while ago.

http://ablogtoread.com/seiko/seiko-snzf17k1-sea-urchin-is-your-ultimate-submariner-styled-value-watch/

there's nothing cheap about the watch at all but maybe I would look at the SKX007 as they are better looking.

As I have no plans to collect lots of seikos. the only seiko I would own would be a sumo as its got all the features/build quality of much more expensive swiss made watches for around 400 quid.


----------



## Chromejob

Among my Seikos is a Seiko 5 purchased in 1980 or so, and though not worn throughout the intervening 30 years, it has been on and off my wrist without servicing and still keeps good time. (Memo to self: time for a servicing!) Cheap watches then, cheap now, but only in price not quality IMHO. And easy to purchase, at least here in the US (no mention of your location in your profile).

There are comparable watches in the price range, so let style be your guide, but I wouldn't veto Seiko 5s in general. They appear to have 5s to suit all needs (business, dress, sports, swimming -- I would get a real submersible for snorkeling -- fashion).


----------



## barkyboy

David Spalding said:


> Among my Seikos is a Seiko 5 purchased in 1980 or so, and though not worn throughout the intervening 30 years, it has been on and off my wrist without servicing and still keeps good time. (Memo to self: time for a servicing!) Cheap watches then, cheap now, but only in price not quality IMHO. And easy to purchase, at least here in the US (no mention of your location in your profile).
> 
> There are comparable watches in the price range, so let style be your guide, but I wouldn't veto Seiko 5s in general. They appear to have 5s to suit all needs (business, dress, sports, swimming -- I would get a real submersible for snorkeling -- fashion).


Im in the uk!

Should I be concerened about watches being offered as new, but in just an unbranded gift box, or am I just being unduly cautious?


----------



## Chromejob

barkyboy said:


> Should I be concerened about watches being offered as new, but in just an unbranded gift box, or am I just being unduly cautious?


I'd be more than concerned, IMHO products like watches are sold new in branded packaging with all associated documentation. If otherwise, I wouldn't consider it "new." Your mileage may vary....


----------



## jimbotime

I got mine from a uk seller on ebay can't post the link for forum rules but shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## barkyboy

David Spalding said:


> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be concerened about watches being offered as new, but in just an unbranded gift box, or am I just being unduly cautious?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more than concerned, IMHO products like watches are sold new in branded packaging with all associated documentation. If otherwise, I wouldn't consider it "new." Your mileage may vary....
Click to expand...

The shops in the UK with 99.7% positive feedback. It states watch supplied with "generic gift box only"


----------



## levon2807

barkyboy said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be concerened about watches being offered as new, but in just an unbranded gift box, or am I just being unduly cautious?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more than concerned, IMHO products like watches are sold new in branded packaging with all associated documentation. If otherwise, I wouldn't consider it "new." Your mileage may vary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shops in the UK with 99.7% positive feedback. It states watch supplied with "generic gift box only"
Click to expand...

I should say that I have a Seiko 5 from the late 1960s which is one of the most reliable watches I have but I wouldn't say it represented the best they sold in the 1960s or now.


----------



## barkyboy

levon2807 said:


> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be concerened about watches being offered as new, but in just an unbranded gift box, or am I just being unduly cautious?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more than concerned, IMHO products like watches are sold new in branded packaging with all associated documentation. If otherwise, I wouldn't consider it "new." Your mileage may vary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shops in the UK with 99.7% positive feedback. It states watch supplied with "generic gift box only"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should say that I have a Seiko 5 from the late 1960s which is one of the most reliable watches I have but I wouldn't say it represented the best they sold in the 1960s or now.
Click to expand...

Ok, from an informed opinion, with a budget of say no more than Â£150 what should I buy (a rubber strap is a key requirement!)?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## levon2807

barkyboy said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be concerened about watches being offered as new, but in just an unbranded gift box, or am I just being unduly cautious?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more than concerned, IMHO products like watches are sold new in branded packaging with all associated documentation. If otherwise, I wouldn't consider it "new." Your mileage may vary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shops in the UK with 99.7% positive feedback. It states watch supplied with "generic gift box only"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should say that I have a Seiko 5 from the late 1960s which is one of the most reliable watches I have but I wouldn't say it represented the best they sold in the 1960s or now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, from an informed opinion, with a budget of say no more than Â£150 what should I buy (a rubber strap is a key requirement!)?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Seiko Monster would get my vote...


----------



## Chromejob

barkyboy said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be concerened about watches being offered as new, but in just an unbranded gift box, or am I just being unduly cautious?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more than concerned, IMHO products like watches are sold new in branded packaging with all associated documentation. If otherwise, I wouldn't consider it "new." Your mileage may vary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shops in the UK with 99.7% positive feedback. It states watch supplied with "generic gift box only"
Click to expand...

More information doesn't dissuade me. I still would not pay anything more than deeply discounted (50% off or more) if it doesn't come in a genuine box with paperwork. Can you tell me WHY they don't provide a "new" watch in the proper packaging?


----------



## barkyboy

I don't know thats why I asked the question from people with a more informed opinion than myself.


----------



## barkyboy

Or alternatively what about a SKA371p2.

Kinetic rather than auto, thoughts comments??


----------



## pauluspaolo

barkyboy said:


> Or alternatively what about a SKA371p2.
> 
> Kinetic rather than auto, thoughts comments??


I'm sure the SNZF17 is an excellent watch but if you want to swim with the watch then I'd go for the SKA371 every time. It's a 200m divers watch designed for swimming/diving so has a screw down crown, solid case back & possibly better caseback/crystal/crown seals. I have a 371 & think it's a fantastic watch - very well built & with an accurate quartz (kinetic) movement - you can get it with a rubber strap for slightly less dosh though I'm not sure you'll find a brand new one for your Â£150 budget. I'm not really familiar with the SNZF17 (Seiko 5) but I've had may 5's in the past - all have been good watches but they're usually built to a price. I'll bet you a pound to a penny that the 371 will be better built, more accurate & be an altogether better bet for swimming/diving duties - if that's what you want the watch for? I've absolutely nothing against Seiko 5's but unless it's got a screw down crown & states a 200m water resistance I wouldn't swim with it no matter what Seiko say it's capable of.

If Â£150 is your absolute maximum then look for an SKX781 (more commonly known as the Monster - same auto movement as the Seiko 5 that you started this thread with, good build quality, 200m water resistance, styling you either love or hate) or an SKX007 (same auto movement, good build quality, 200m water resistance, classic styling). For Â£150 you should be able to find something you like :thumbup:


----------



## barkyboy

Ok, I can incraese budget to say Â£200 for the right watch!


----------



## barkyboy

pauluspaolo said:


> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or alternatively what about a SKA371p2.
> 
> Kinetic rather than auto, thoughts comments??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the SNZF17 is an excellent watch but if you want to swim with the watch then I'd go for the SKA371 every time. It's a 200m divers watch designed for swimming/diving so has a screw down crown, solid case back & possibly better caseback/crystal/crown seals. I have a 371 & think it's a fantastic watch - very well built & with an accurate quartz (kinetic) movement - you can get it with a rubber strap for slightly less dosh though I'm not sure you'll find a brand new one for your Â£150 budget. I'm not really familiar with the SNZF17 (Seiko 5) but I've had may 5's in the past - all have been good watches but they're usually built to a price. I'll bet you a pound to a penny that the 371 will be better built, more accurate & be an altogether better bet for swimming/diving duties - if that's what you want the watch for? I've absolutely nothing against Seiko 5's but unless it's got a screw down crown & states a 200m water resistance I wouldn't swim with it no matter what Seiko say it's capable of.
> 
> If Â£150 is your absolute maximum then look for an SKX781 (more commonly known as the Monster - same auto movement as the Seiko 5 that you started this thread with, good build quality, 200m water resistance, styling you either love or hate) or an SKX007 (same auto movement, good build quality, 200m water resistance, classic styling). For Â£150 you should be able to find something you like :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Right I've found a brand new SKA371P2 on the bay for 159.99 plus P & P, good price or?


----------



## Chromejob

Want to find mean market prices? Try two searches, www.froogle.com for what's for sale, and look at COMPLETED eBay auctions for what prices things are selling for.

I don't find any SKA371P2s for < US$220 new using www.Froogle.com, nothing below US$200 BIN (buy it now) on Stealbay, so ... know who you're buying from. Sometimes a price that's too good to be true, really is.


----------



## mrteatime

barkyboy said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or alternatively what about a SKA371p2.
> 
> Kinetic rather than auto, thoughts comments??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the SNZF17 is an excellent watch but if you want to swim with the watch then I'd go for the SKA371 every time. It's a 200m divers watch designed for swimming/diving so has a screw down crown, solid case back & possibly better caseback/crystal/crown seals. I have a 371 & think it's a fantastic watch - very well built & with an accurate quartz (kinetic) movement - you can get it with a rubber strap for slightly less dosh though I'm not sure you'll find a brand new one for your Â£150 budget. I'm not really familiar with the SNZF17 (Seiko 5) but I've had may 5's in the past - all have been good watches but they're usually built to a price. I'll bet you a pound to a penny that the 371 will be better built, more accurate & be an altogether better bet for swimming/diving duties - if that's what you want the watch for? I've absolutely nothing against Seiko 5's but unless it's got a screw down crown & states a 200m water resistance I wouldn't swim with it no matter what Seiko say it's capable of.
> 
> If Â£150 is your absolute maximum then look for an SKX781 (more commonly known as the Monster - same auto movement as the Seiko 5 that you started this thread with, good build quality, 200m water resistance, styling you either love or hate) or an SKX007 (same auto movement, good build quality, 200m water resistance, classic styling). For Â£150 you should be able to find something you like :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right I've found a brand new SKA371P2 on the bay for 159.99 plus P & P, good price or?
Click to expand...

no! hunt around....you should be able to get one on steel for Â£120 shipped in black or orange


----------



## barkyboy

mrteatime said:


> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or alternatively what about a SKA371p2.
> 
> Kinetic rather than auto, thoughts comments??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the SNZF17 is an excellent watch but if you want to swim with the watch then I'd go for the SKA371 every time. It's a 200m divers watch designed for swimming/diving so has a screw down crown, solid case back & possibly better caseback/crystal/crown seals. I have a 371 & think it's a fantastic watch - very well built & with an accurate quartz (kinetic) movement - you can get it with a rubber strap for slightly less dosh though I'm not sure you'll find a brand new one for your Â£150 budget. I'm not really familiar with the SNZF17 (Seiko 5) but I've had may 5's in the past - all have been good watches but they're usually built to a price. I'll bet you a pound to a penny that the 371 will be better built, more accurate & be an altogether better bet for swimming/diving duties - if that's what you want the watch for? I've absolutely nothing against Seiko 5's but unless it's got a screw down crown & states a 200m water resistance I wouldn't swim with it no matter what Seiko say it's capable of.
> 
> If Â£150 is your absolute maximum then look for an SKX781 (more commonly known as the Monster - same auto movement as the Seiko 5 that you started this thread with, good build quality, 200m water resistance, styling you either love or hate) or an SKX007 (same auto movement, good build quality, 200m water resistance, classic styling). For Â£150 you should be able to find something you like :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right I've found a brand new SKA371P2 on the bay for 159.99 plus P & P, good price or?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no! hunt around....you should be able to get one on steel for Â£120 shipped in black or orange
Click to expand...

I want one on rubber! The prices I've quoted so far are in Â£Â£ Thanks All!


----------



## mrteatime

A Ton should cover it then


----------



## barkyboy

Been a complete novice to Seiko & Ebay I cannot see anything lower than the 150 -160 mark (including completed auctions) or am I missing something?


----------



## mrteatime

mmmm...strange that.....have you considered buying pre-owned? Â£80-85 seems to be about a good price?


----------



## pauluspaolo

barkyboy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or alternatively what about a SKA371p2.
> 
> Kinetic rather than auto, thoughts comments??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the SNZF17 is an excellent watch but if you want to swim with the watch then I'd go for the SKA371 every time. It's a 200m divers watch designed for swimming/diving so has a screw down crown, solid case back & possibly better caseback/crystal/crown seals. I have a 371 & think it's a fantastic watch - very well built & with an accurate quartz (kinetic) movement - you can get it with a rubber strap for slightly less dosh though I'm not sure you'll find a brand new one for your Â£150 budget. I'm not really familiar with the SNZF17 (Seiko 5) but I've had may 5's in the past - all have been good watches but they're usually built to a price. I'll bet you a pound to a penny that the 371 will be better built, more accurate & be an altogether better bet for swimming/diving duties - if that's what you want the watch for? I've absolutely nothing against Seiko 5's but unless it's got a screw down crown & states a 200m water resistance I wouldn't swim with it no matter what Seiko say it's capable of.
> 
> If Â£150 is your absolute maximum then look for an SKX781 (more commonly known as the Monster - same auto movement as the Seiko 5 that you started this thread with, good build quality, 200m water resistance, styling you either love or hate) or an SKX007 (same auto movement, good build quality, 200m water resistance, classic styling). For Â£150 you should be able to find something you like :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right I've found a brand new SKA371P2 on the bay for 159.99 plus P & P, good price or?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no! hunt around....you should be able to get one on steel for Â£120 shipped in black or orange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want one on rubber! The prices I've quoted so far are in Â£Â£ Thanks All!
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good price to me - I paid more than that for mine (but it's the bracelet version). There was one on the sales forum earlier this afternoon for Â£80 (with a new capacitor & on a Nato strap) - it now seems to be sold which in my humble opinion was a serious bargain for the buyer.

For Â£200 you *might* find a secondhand Sumo (SBDC001) or a new - on rubber strap SRP043 - this is a new automatic diver by Seiko that looks very much like a Sinn & this is the one I'd like to buy next (too much else to spend my hard earned on first though).

Also it's worth noting that these are quite hefty/large watches so it might be worth your while nipping into a high street jewellers & trying one on for size - high street price for the SKA371 is something like Â£300. My fiance bought me mine on a cruise we went on last year for quite a bit less than that. Rip off Britain again it seems  You might ask Roy (www.rltwatches.co.uk) if he can get you one - his prices are usually very good & his service is second to none.

Regarding the bracelet vs rubber thing: Seiko's on rubber straps are usually a bit cheaper than the same Seiko on a bracelet. If it were me I'd find one of the bracelet versions at the best price you can, sell the bracelet & then buy a rubber strap for it & pocket the difference. Lug width on the SKA371 is 20mm so there are hundreds of rubber straps available to choose from.

Best of luck


----------



## barkyboy

mrteatime said:


> mmmm...strange that.....have you considered buying pre-owned? Â£80-85 seems to be about a good price?


Open to any offers!


----------



## barkyboy

pauluspaolo said:


> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or alternatively what about a SKA371p2.
> 
> Kinetic rather than auto, thoughts comments??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the SNZF17 is an excellent watch but if you want to swim with the watch then I'd go for the SKA371 every time. It's a 200m divers watch designed for swimming/diving so has a screw down crown, solid case back & possibly better caseback/crystal/crown seals. I have a 371 & think it's a fantastic watch - very well built & with an accurate quartz (kinetic) movement - you can get it with a rubber strap for slightly less dosh though I'm not sure you'll find a brand new one for your Â£150 budget. I'm not really familiar with the SNZF17 (Seiko 5) but I've had may 5's in the past - all have been good watches but they're usually built to a price. I'll bet you a pound to a penny that the 371 will be better built, more accurate & be an altogether better bet for swimming/diving duties - if that's what you want the watch for? I've absolutely nothing against Seiko 5's but unless it's got a screw down crown & states a 200m water resistance I wouldn't swim with it no matter what Seiko say it's capable of.
> 
> If Â£150 is your absolute maximum then look for an SKX781 (more commonly known as the Monster - same auto movement as the Seiko 5 that you started this thread with, good build quality, 200m water resistance, styling you either love or hate) or an SKX007 (same auto movement, good build quality, 200m water resistance, classic styling). For Â£150 you should be able to find something you like :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right I've found a brand new SKA371P2 on the bay for 159.99 plus P & P, good price or?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no! hunt around....you should be able to get one on steel for Â£120 shipped in black or orange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want one on rubber! The prices I've quoted so far are in Â£Â£ Thanks All!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a good price to me - I paid more than that for mine (but it's the bracelet version). There was one on the sales forum earlier this afternoon for Â£80 (with a new capacitor & on a Nato strap) - it now seems to be sold which in my humble opinion was a serious bargain for the buyer.
> 
> For Â£200 you *might* find a secondhand Sumo (SBDC001) or a new - on rubber strap SRP043 - this is a new automatic diver by Seiko that looks very much like a Sinn & this is the one I'd like to buy next (too much else to spend my hard earned on first though).
> 
> Also it's worth noting that these are quite hefty/large watches so it might be worth your while nipping into a high street jewellers & trying one on for size - high street price for the SKA371 is something like Â£300. My fiance bought me mine on a cruise we went on last year for quite a bit less than that. Rip off Britain again it seems  You might ask Roy (www.rltwatches.co.uk) if he can get you one - his prices are usually very good & his service is second to none.
> 
> Best of luck
Click to expand...

Size wise I normally wear an Omega Speedmaster (Broad Arrow I think!!), any idea how they compare in size??


----------



## AlexC1981

Orient do some nice ones. A couple I really like are model No's. CEM5F001W9 and CER1A002W. They dont come with rubber straps, but that's easily sorted!

If I was going to buy a Seiko Monster it could only be the Purple Night Monster. I'd love one, but I'm not allowing myself to buy any watches for a while and it is quite expensive.


----------

